
Show HN: RegularText – Turn frequently used texts into web forms - jevin
http://www.regulartext.com/
======
fiatjaf
This is nice, but kinda useless in its current form. Why would anyone want an
API for rendering super basic templates? Every programming language already
does this.

Perhaps you should do something for the common people, not an API, but a way
people would use it, with forms or something like that.

